# Meine neue Teichabdeckung



## koiteich1 (7. Okt. 2017)

So da ich ja schon fast gezwungen wurde  meine neue Teichabdeckung vor zustellen werd ich dies hiermit tun.
Heute haben wir das Teil endlich drauf gemacht.
Die 2 Jahre lange Suche hat sich doch gelohnt.
Kann nur sagen was einfacheres gibt es nicht.
Bei kälteren Temperaturen Nachts wird die Abdeckung einfach zugeschoben und morgens wieder geöffnet.
Somit kann man den nächtlichen Temperaturen etwas entgegensteuern.
Auf und abbauen entfällt auch obwohl der Folientunnel den ich hatte auch in 2 1/2-3 Std gestanden hat.
Hier mal ein paar Bilder der Abdeckung.

Abdeckung alt:
   

Abdeckung Neu:


----------



## mitch (7. Okt. 2017)

Hi Armin,

 das neue Top schaut top aus - und wo gibt es sowas


----------



## troll20 (7. Okt. 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> und wo gibt es sowas


Such mal nach Pool - Abdeckung


----------



## Alfii147 (7. Okt. 2017)

Sieht super aus, Armin! 
Da hast du einen Glücksgriff gelandet.

Von der Höhe her perfekt, genau so stelle ich mir meine zukünftige auch vor.
Optisch 1A, kann immer auf dem Teich verweilen. Kann bei Regen, Wind oder Nachts flott geschlossen werden.

Aus was ist denn die Abdeckung, Steg - Plexi, aus Glas gibt es ja auch welche .. ?


----------



## koiteich1 (7. Okt. 2017)

Hi Danke das es euch gefällt


troll20 schrieb:


> Such mal nach Pool - Abdeckung



Da musst du nach Poolüberdachung oder Schwimmbadüberdachung schauen.
Hatte am Anfang auch nach Abdeckungen gesucht und nur wenige Treffer angezeigt bekommen.



Alfii147 schrieb:


> Aus was ist denn die Abdeckung, Steg - Plexi, aus Glas gibt es ja auch welche .. ?



Könnte Plexi sein bin aber nicht sicher.
Ist ein bruchsicheres Kunststoffglas.


----------



## tosa (7. Okt. 2017)

na, das sieht doch mal sehr gut aus.....


----------



## Teich4You (7. Okt. 2017)

Richtig tolle Profi-Abdeckung! 

Mein nächster Teich wird auch so eine einfache Form bekommen!


----------



## koiteich1 (8. Okt. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Mein nächster Teich wird auch so eine einfache Form bekommen!


 Hi Florian du hast doch eben erst gebaut und denkst schon wieder an einen neuen Teichbau 

So sind sie halt die Teichverückten 
ging mir bei meinem 1. Teich auch so.


----------



## tosa (8. Okt. 2017)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> hast doch eben erst gebaut und denkst schon wieder an einen neuen Teichbau



tja....... ich sag mal nichts


----------



## der_odo (8. Okt. 2017)

Moin Armin,
saubere Sache!
Ich habe "leider" eine geschwungene Teichform, irgendetwas zwischen L- und Nieren-Form.
Da lässt sich leider nicht so ein System aufbauen. habe auch noch nicht die richtige Abdeckung gefunden. Wollte es dieses Jahr mit Schwimmpontons aus HT-Rohr versuchen (ala Roland).
Aber nächstes Jahr wird der Teich 4 Jahre alt, da kann man schon über etwas neues nachdenken
rechteckig, praktisch, gut und leicht zu überdachen, aber ich glaub, da spielt meine Frau nicht mit.


----------



## Alfii147 (8. Okt. 2017)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Könnte Plexi sein bin aber nicht sicher.
> Ist ein bruchsicheres Kunststoffglas.



So soll es bei mir auch werden, sprich Klarglas.
Muss dafür nur noch Umbauen, bzw. neu bauen.

Mal sehen, wann ich dies durchbringe.


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Dez. 2017)

Letzte Woche, bekam ich mein Angebot für eine Poolabdeckung, als Sonderanfertigung per Email zugeschickt.
Rahmen Anthrazit und 4 mm Klarglas - Höhe 100 cm - 2 Panele

Wollte einfach wissen, in welchem Bereich ich mich bewege.
Habe auch schon mit den ungefähren Maßen des neuen Teiches gearbeitet (+- 10 - 15cm)

Nächstes Jahr, werde ich mir dann mehrere Angebote mit meinen finalen Maßen einholen.


----------



## koiteich1 (4. Dez. 2017)

Hi Alfii
Ich kenne deine Abmessungen nicht aber schaue einfach in verschiedenen Foren und Ebay und Ebay-Kleinanzeigen nach unter Teichüberdachung bzw Poolüberdachung.
da bekommst als mal richtige Schnäpschen.
Nur Geduld ich habe auch 2 jahre gebraucht bis ich zugeschlagen habe


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Dez. 2017)

Die Abdeckung, ist leider zu klein, um sie über den normalen Weg zubekommen.
Brauche nur eine länge von 4 Meter!

Möchte diese genau, auf meine Maße zugeschnitten haben, mit Einstieg und Fenster, auf meiner Wunschseite.
Deswegen, komme ich um eine Sonderanfertigung nicht drum herum.

Habe mal 2 Mögliche Varianten an gehangen für die, derzeit Angebote vorliegen (gleicher Anbieter).


----------



## troll20 (5. Dez. 2017)

Du machst es aber spannend mit dem Preis.
Oder sollen wir raten?


----------



## Teich4You (5. Dez. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Du machst es aber spannend mit dem Preis.
> Oder sollen wir raten?



Der Preis liegt vermutlich irgendwo zwischen 3.000 bis 5.500,- EUR.

Hier noch ein sehr schönes Video zu dem Thema:





_View: https://youtu.be/3ixtmiMWAik_


----------



## Alfii147 (5. Dez. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Du machst es aber spannend mit dem Preis.
> Oder sollen wir raten?



Preise sollten eigentlich nicht genannt werden, dürfte ja jedem hier klar sein, das sowas nicht billig ist, erst Recht nicht als Sonderanfertigung.
Desweiteren, ist die Sache ja noch nicht fest, zuvor muss erst der neue Teichbau abgeschlossen sein.

Preislich 4500 € - 6500 €. Je nach Variante und Wünsche (Rahmen - Verglasung)..

Muss alles noch durchgesprochen werden, wenn alles fertig ist.
Da ich vermutlich, die Abdeckung, nicht komplett hinter den Teich schieben kann. Das heißt, sie kann bei mir nur aufgeschoben werden, und verweilt dann knapp die hälfte bedeckend auf dem Teich. Was mich eigentlich, noch nicht persönlich stört.. Aber wer weiß ..
Sieht man alles erst hinterher ..





Teich4You schrieb:


> Der Preis liegt vermutlich irgendwo zwischen 3.000 bis 5.500,- EUR.



3000 € - du Witzbold 
schön wär's!

Das Video ist von Ralf, habe ich von ihm angefordert.
Dieses ist aber schöner, sieht man mehr Details: Ist auch eine, die für mich in Frage kommen würde.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vhSK_Mo6eA_


----------



## Roeri (14. Jan. 2018)

Hallo,

sieht ja alles schick aus aber ich sehe das Problem im Sommer zwecks Optik da ja immer ein Teil über dem Teich bleibt oder baust es im Sommer ab???


----------



## Alfii147 (14. Jan. 2018)

Nein, eine solche Poolabdeckung bleibt ganzjährig auf dem Teich. Deswegen wurde ja gerade diese Variante gewählt!
Vorteil, sie sieht gut aus, erfüllt ihre Zwecke sehr gut. Im Normalfall, wird solch eine Abdeckung auch, hinter den Teich geschoben, sodass der Teich frei ist.
Sinn ist es, bei Wetter (Sturm oder ähnliches) & Nachts die Abdeckung einfach und schnell schließen zu können, damit die Temperaturen effektiv stabil gehalten werden können.

Hänge dir hier mal meine jetzige Abdeckung an, ein Doppelstegplatten-Dach.
Beidseitig aufklappbar, auch die kleinen Seitenelemente sind zu entnehmen. Auf und Abbau innerhalb maximal 10 Minuten.


----------



## Roeri (14. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Aldi,

sieht auch gut aus. Ich brauch nur was für den Winter da mein Teich direkt vor der Terrasse ist und ich nicht solch eine Abdeckung hin und her schieben könnte so dass sie verschwindet irgendwo würde bei mir optisch total bescheiden aussehen


----------



## Roeri (14. Jan. 2018)

Sorry meinte Hallo Alfii


----------



## koiteich1 (14. Jan. 2018)

Alfii hat es gut beschrieben.
Mann sollte wenn die Abdeckung ganzjährig drauf bleibt nur darauf achten das sie auch durchsichtig ist (klar Glas) und nicht wie bei manchen aus Doppelstegplatten besteht.
Desweiteren spielt auch die Höhe eine große Rolle.
Eine Abdeckung mit sagen wir mal 140-160cm Höhe hätte ich auch nicht gewollt da es einfach zu globig ist.

Hi Roeri

Alfii gibt seine bestimmt ab wenn er die neue hat


----------



## Roeri (14. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Koiteich

Ich habe bei mir als Abdeckung Granitplatten drauf und ich möchte mir einfach nur für die Wintermonate was bauen dass ich einfach nur flach drauf lege und im Sommer ohne Probleme oder bzw im Frühjahr runter nehmen kann


----------



## Alfii147 (14. Jan. 2018)

Roeri schrieb:


> Hallo Alfii,
> 
> sieht auch gut aus. Ich brauch nur was für den Winter da mein Teich direkt vor der Terrasse ist und ich nicht solch eine Abdeckung hin und her schieben könnte so dass sie verschwindet irgendwo würde bei mir optisch total bescheiden aussehen



Diese ist bei mir auch nur von September bis April drauf.
Anschließen wird sie abgenommen und hinter unserem Kaninchengehege verstaut. Dient dann den Mümmelmänner als Spielplatz/Höhle 

Mich stört es nicht, tagsüber ist die Abdeckung vorne immer komplett geöffnet, da ich eh heize brauche ich nicht unbedingt auf die Temperatur schauen.

Du kannst natürlich auch die Platten einfach auf deinen Teich legen, Sie sollten aber trotzdem irgendwie befestigt werden.
Das können ganz schöne Geschosse werden! Im Koiforum ist letzte Woche berichtet worden, da hat es ein ganzes Dach, wie meines vom Teich gerissen.

Habe dir eine PN zukommen lassen, wo du 50 Seiten, verschiedene Abdeckungen anschauen kannst (vermutlich musst du hierfür angemeldet sein).


@koiteich1 
Meine wird bei ihm wohl nicht passen.

Weiß auch noch nicht, wie die neue Abdeckung für den Teich aussehen wird.
Poolabdeckung wird wohl raus sein, Planung ist abgeschlossen, da passt diese nicht ins Bild.

Filterkammer wird eine Art L-Form aufweisen, wo auch der Einstieg in den Teich ist oder als kleine Terrasse dient.
Sprich ich kann die Abdeckung nicht hinter den Teich schieben, diese würde dann immer knapp 2 Meter auf dem Teich verweilen, das kommt nicht in Frage.

Vll. wird eine ganzjährige Abdeckung wie eine Art - Carport Überdachung darüber gebaut.
Im Winter wird dann außenrum alles verschlossen, wie bei einem Wintergarten. 

Aber das ist alles noch nicht sicher, sind nur Ideen meinerseits..


----------



## Roeri (14. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Alfii

habe keine pn bekommen


----------



## Micha61 (16. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Roeri,

wie wäre es mit dieser Methode ?
  

25mm Doppelsteg X Platten

LG Micha


----------



## Roeri (16. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Micha,

genauso habe ich es vor, nur noch mit etwas Gefälle zwecks Schneelast.


----------



## Teich4You (16. Jan. 2018)

Micha61 schrieb:


> Hallo Roeri,
> 
> wie wäre es mit dieser Methode ?
> Anhang anzeigen 194874
> ...


Wie sind die Platten fixiert?


----------



## Micha61 (17. Jan. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

mittig verläuft unter den Platten, zum Abstützen eine Dachlatte, hat bisher, jeden Schnee aufgehalten.
  
Musst halt nur, öfters abkehren.
Die Platten liegen nur auf, die Hecke rechts, schirmt ausreichend gegen Wind/Sturm ab.


LG Micha


----------



## Micha61 (17. Jan. 2018)

noch Foto von der Unterkonstruktion
  
  
nicht schön, aber funzt. Die alten Isolationsrohre sind zum Schutz, falls mal einer springt.
Unter dem Rahmen der Platten, noch etwas Schaumstoffband geklebt, so keine Kratzer auf der Abdeckung.
  

LG Micha


----------



## Teich4You (17. Jan. 2018)

Gut gelöst.
Habe die Platten bei mir auch nur aufgelegt.
Allerdings nochmal von oben eine Latte drüber und die Latten an den Enden verschraubt und auch mit dem Teichrand (bei mir Holz).
Hätte ich das nicht gemacht, wäre längst alles weggeflogen.
Was ich mir bei dir noch abgucken kann, das ist die Polsterung der Latten von unten.
Das habe ich nicht gemacht.
Aber Ende des Jahres wird ja wieder abgedeckt.
Dann wird das optimiert.


----------



## Roeri (17. Jan. 2018)

Habt ihr ne Futterluke eingebaut?? Wenn ja gibt es sowas fertig??


----------



## Teich4You (17. Jan. 2018)

Roeri schrieb:


> Habt ihr ne Futterluke eingebaut?? Wenn ja gibt es sowas fertig??



Meine Futter- und Kontrollluke sieht so aus:


----------



## Micha61 (17. Jan. 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Meine Futter- und Kontrollluke sieht so aus:


genau, reicht völlig und ist billig



Teich4You schrieb:


> das ist die Polsterung der Latten von unten.


wozu ?
Du hast Holz drunter, da kommen sicher keine Kratzer drauf.

Grüßle


----------



## Teich4You (17. Jan. 2018)

Micha61 schrieb:


> Du hast Holz drunter, da kommen sicher keine Kratzer drauf.



Damit meine ich den Schutz nach unten, das die Fische sich am Holz keinen weg holen können.


----------



## Micha61 (19. Jan. 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> den Schutz nach unten


achso
Ist sehr zu empfehlen, habs auch erst gemacht, nachdem einer `ne Beule hatte.


LG Micha


----------



## Teich4You (19. Jan. 2018)

Wie sieht es mit der Sturmfestigkeit eurer Abdeckungen aus?

Meine ist auf dem Teich festgeschraubt.
Allerdings habe ich gestern nochmal ein paar Schalsteine nachlegen müssen, da die Platten doch ganz schön angehoben wurden, obwohl ich dafür gesorgt habe, dass eigentlich kaum Angriffsfläche bestand.


----------



## tosa (19. Jan. 2018)

12m x 5,5m x 2,25m hoher Folientunnel ist komplett stehengeblieben obwohl er mit der 12m Seite voll dem Wind ausgesetzt ist. Gehalten wurde er durch 2 Spanngurte auf der Längsseite welche mit Einschlagstangen im Boden das Gegenstück bilden. Dazu wurde die große Eingangstür 2,10mx1m mittels einer Verriegelung zusätzlich gesichert. Also alles bestens.

Teichbälle aufgrund der Netzabdeckung (wegen unserer Katzen) und die schwimmenden Doppelstegplatten alle noch an ihrem Platz.

Anzumerken ist, wir kriegen den Sturm aufgrund fehlender Bebauung und fehlendem natürlichen Bewuchs immer mit aller Kraft die er aufbauen kann. Beim letzten Sturm kamen wir stundenlang nicht nach Hause weil alle Zufahrtsstraßen mit unzähligen Bäumen versperrt waren.


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Jan. 2018)

Mann Torsten, da hast Du aber Glück gehabt.
Bei mir liegen auf dem Filterkeller immernoch (provisorisch) Alu- Trapezbleche über den Holzdeckeln.
Die hatte ich mit diversen Gehwegplatten beschwert.
Gegen 21:00 Uhr kam dann eine nette Böe...und ich konnte die Alu-und GehwegPlatten aus Nachbars Garten sammeln.
Trotz Bebauung ringsherum.

Das kann vermutlich die Lage manchmal noch verschlimmern, weil der Wind irgendwohin abgelenkt wird.

Entgegen mancher Vermutung, daß flache Flächen nicht so windanfällig sind..


----------



## tosa (19. Jan. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Entgegen mancher Vermutung, daß flache Flächen nicht so windanfällig sind..


scheint bei mir so zu sein, du kennst ja glaube ich das Winterzelt auch... Zumindest @mitch  war letztens ja bei mir, der müßte sich dran erinnern


----------



## Alfii147 (20. Jan. 2018)

Meine Futterluke und Kontrollluke


----------

